# Elmer's Twin



## robwilk (Sep 19, 2010)

I have just finished my third build Elmer's Twin Wobbler so i thought i would share a few pics i took while i was making it.
As i have said in my previous posts i have no experience at all of machining i have only learnt by trying , from reading what you guys have to say and a few emails to John Summers who is always willing to help.
Please feel free to give some constructive criticism because i think it is one good way to learn.

By the way i haven't posted photos before so i hope this works.















I started with the column by hack sawing of a piece of ally and setting it up in the four jaw.
After squaring it up i centered it ready for drilling.










Having drilled it out to 13mm i used my boring bar to take the hole out to just under the 15.8mm needed 






I then finished the job with a file. I did it like this because i don't have a mill and decided it was the easiest way to remove most of the ally.
This is how it looked after filing.






After this i drilled for the crank shaft and pivot shaft then using the jig in the drawings drilled for the inlet and exhaust ports.














For some reason Photo Bucket has gone funny and wont let me look at my pictures so i will try and finish this later sorry.
Rob.......


----------



## robwilk (Sep 19, 2010)

Next it was the cylinders i cut of the square bar set it up in the four jaw faced the ends up then marked the end ready for the hole to be drilled .














After drilling and reaming i turned the shape of the end then marked it out and set about it with the file to make the piston support arms.














Then the pistons.










Having done this i made the fly wheel.






The rest of the parts don't need any explaining plus i didn't take photos of them .
After a polish i assembled all the parts and put it together crossed my fingers . It ran first time . ;D






Rob.......


----------



## SAM in LA (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks really good.

If you can, post a video of your engine when it is running.

SAM


----------



## robwilk (Sep 19, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> If you can, post a video of your engine when it is running.



http://s985.photobucket.com/albums/...dels/elmers/?action=view&current=100_0276.mp4


----------



## SAM in LA (Sep 19, 2010)

robwilk,

Now that's what I'm talking about!

Great job and I really like the polish job you did on your engine.

The movie really shows your work off well.

Regards,

SAM


----------



## robwilk (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for the comments Sam.
Thinking along the lines of a sterling engine for the next project but not sure how easy it will be without a mill. But i might just have a go and see.

Rob......


----------



## bearcar1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Some nice looking work Rob, and the results reflect that. 


BC1
Jim


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 22, 2010)

Well done indeed Rob.

No criticism from me - rather a compliment for getting out a file and doing some good filing work from what I can see :bow:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## gbritnell (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi Rob,
You did an excellent job on this engine. The finish is first rate and it looks like it runs nice and smooth. These are great engines to get your feet wet with and as you move up there's always plenty of help from the members of this board.
Keep up the good work.
gbritnell


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice work Rob, and from the video it looks to be a great runner as well.

Bill


----------



## robwilk (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you for the comments.
The engine was a real joy to make I cant wait to get my teeth stuck into my next project. (when i pick one ) ???

Rob.....


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 23, 2010)

What a great looking and running engine.

Nice work!


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 4, 2010)

Great job...another awesome Elmer's engine.

Nice polish on those parts...looks like jewlery.

I like it.

Chris


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 18, 2011)

I just started this engine myself. Can't wait until it's running.

Chris


----------



## robwilk (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Chris

Let us know how you get on. Hope this thread helps in some way.

Good luck.

Rob......


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 19, 2011)

Rob,

It has helped. It helped by lighting the fire under my seat to finally get the ball rolling.

So far I have the crank disks complete...onto to the frame next.

Chris


----------



## DaveH (Feb 19, 2011)

Rob.

Very nice - a dazzling display. ;D

Dave


----------

